# Pets can help



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Just thought I'd post this since it's something that's really helped me over the last few months...

I recently got a puppy. I got him when he was only eight weeks old. I spent a lot of time researching what kind of dog I wanted and eventually found one about six hours from where I live. When I opened the cage to pick him up he jumped into my lap and immediately started licking my face.

Ever since then I haven't given a whole lot of thought to my health problems as I've spent so much time devoted to raising him the right way, giving him love and play time, making sure he's fed properly, etc. It's been quite a huge relief to have a new friend, as I was constantly ruminating about my various health conditions over the summer. Obviously my DP is still there but as we all know distraction can be your best ally with this condition and what better way to distract yourself than to invest into the life of another living creature?

I've felt a lot better about life ever since getting my pup and he keeps me busy at all times when I'm not at work. Granted, it's been a bit draining raising a puppy since I've never done it before, but it's totally worth every moment to keep my mind off DP.

If anybody is going through a particularly difficult time I'd highly recommend getting an animal. There are scientifically proven brain health benefits (which we all need) and it's really just a great investment with regards to overall emotional health as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

I read a heart-warming book recently called A Street Cat Named Bob, now a film, which is the true story of recovering drug addict busking on the streets of London, and how a stray cat changed his life. He talks about how having someone else to think about and look after helped him to turn his life around


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

They do 

I have 3 dogs, and a cat. They all help me a whole lot! I also ride horses, now that's what makes me feel good. I love, *love* horses. They simply make everything better!


----------



## Benny115620 (Oct 23, 2016)

I wish my family had a pet even if I can't feel the love for him


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Keeping Tropical Fish has done wonders for me as regards distraction and as a source of relaxation...Its the most therapeutic thing ive ever done in my life...

It involves being very creative and never gets boring.....

My OCD actually helps as well because I keep my aquariums pristine.....


----------



## pedrii (Mar 14, 2013)

yea they helkp alot , liek when ever you have a cruddy day at work and you come back just slumpt and with your spirits a bit drained....I open the front door and see my corgi super happy to see me and that i am there just wagging his tail and you instantly feel way better about your day. and it also helps to have a sense of responsibility in taking care of him and feeding and walking him and his well being. just makes you feel good to know you are contributing so positively for him. and to know he seess you as his family


----------



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

My puppers are 1 and the other is 6 months. I've never been happier because of them.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

So true ..i have 4 different birds and they all helpd to distracted me from my symptoms


----------



## CompletelyConfused1987 (Jul 22, 2016)

Animals are the best examples of unconditional love and mindfulness. I don't think my German Shepherd has ever had a care in the world, even when she wasn't particularly well looked after as a puppy. I think she's got it right, so if I can learn from her I think life would be a lot simpler.


----------

